# Difference between Solutions, Technologies, Infotech



## jigneshdesai (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi 
I was wondering if any one can explain me difference between these words when applied to company name. eg. abcSolutions or abcTechnologies or abcInfotech or abcSoftware

So if i want to choose a company name, what should i choose among these words, I want to understand their meanings.

Software, Solutions, Technologies, Infotech.

Can anyone please guide.

Regards


----------



## pcjolter (Sep 18, 2011)

The problem with descriptive names is that they are very difficult to legally protect. For example you could call your software "word processing software" or "text editor" but neither are distinguishing or unique. A competitor could enter the market and use the same name funneling your traffic and benefiting from your product reputation. Distinctive names can be trademarked and protected. As a result many developers combine distinctive and descriptive by adding a company or brand name: "Brand Text Editor" or "Brand Word Processing Software".


----------



## jigneshdesai (Jun 8, 2011)

I understand that, but its not about product name it about company name.

what is the meaning of these words when applied to a company name
"Solutions, Technologies, Infotech"

Regards


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

They mean what it says they mean in the dictionary. They don't have different meanings because they form part of a company's name.

Looks them up on the following website. It even gives information on how they orignated.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/technology

Note Infotech is a short forum for the combination of "information technology".


----------

